# All gamers please answer me..



## Archer01 (Apr 2, 2013)

Well Guys I recently buy Acer laptop.. the specifications of laptop are mentioned below.. guys please tell me which games I can run on this laptop.. because I don't wanna spend money on those games which I can't run.

Processor: Ci5
Ram: 4GB
Hard Drive: 500 GB
Graphics: Intel HD 4000
LCD Size: 15.6"


----------



## sunni (Apr 2, 2013)

http://www.systemrequirementslab.com/cyri

do it yourself ^_^


----------



## monkey666 (Apr 2, 2013)

Walk into your local pc game shop and look at the desired game you fancy, and turn the box to the back and read the system requirements job done.


----------



## bomb hills (Apr 2, 2013)

You can play Don't Shit Your Pants at full resolution.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 2, 2013)

Zork

Commander Keen

Dig Dug

Donkey Kong

Jazz Jackrabbit

Full Throttle

Paperboy

Pac Man

Road Rash

The Oregon Trail

Wolfenstein 3D

Ultima: The first age of darkness

Lemmings

Lode Runner

The bard's tale

Sam & Max hit the road

The secret of monkey island


----------



## Eclypse (Apr 2, 2013)

Blue Wizard said:


> Zork
> 
> Commander Keen
> 
> ...


You forgot Pitfall.


----------



## GOD HERE (Apr 2, 2013)

Archer01 said:


> Well Guys I recently buy Acer laptop.. the specifications of laptop are mentioned below.. guys please tell me which games I can run on this laptop.. because I don't wanna spend money on those games which I can't run.
> 
> Processor: Ci5
> Ram: 4GB
> ...


You can play Pacman at about 60fps


----------



## mudminer (Apr 2, 2013)

any 9 yr old would be an invaluable source of aid for you.


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 2, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> You forgot Pitfall.


The original pitfall never had a PC release, unless you count the MSX or Commodore 64.


----------



## stoned cockatoo (Apr 2, 2013)

Eclypse said:


> You forgot Pitfall.


also doom.. the Simpsons version


----------



## Blue Wizard (Apr 2, 2013)

stoned cockatoo said:


> also doom.. the Simpsons version


He can't run Doom, even if he turned all the settings down and played in windowed mode. 

You have to have at least a quad core to run Doom.


----------



## GOD HERE (Apr 2, 2013)

Now that I think about it, I think that's the same laptop Uncle Buck runs Tetris on.


----------



## CountryCowFreakJr (Apr 12, 2013)

If you dont run anything in the background...u can possibly get away with running games such as WoW or D3 on a lower graphics setting...ur processor seems a bit low...but graphics card is almost up to par...u will constantly run about 10 fps...or in large groups u could run 1 fps...not very good for playing so i wouldnt recommend it...if i were u...i would download some old arcade games or run some 2d browser games...they would give u the best of luck...


----------



## RyanTheRhino (Apr 15, 2013)

Archer01 said:


> Well Guys I recently buy Acer laptop.. the specifications of laptop are mentioned below.. guys please tell me which games I can run on this laptop.. because I don't wanna spend money on those games which I can't run.
> 
> Processor: Ci5
> Ram: 4GB
> ...



Mine Sweeper ......



lol just kidding that Intel 4000 can play most games (but only on the lowest settings for high demand games)


----------



## SBR (Apr 17, 2013)

defiance


> ..;


yvgyyvg


----------

